# Sunflower



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 28, 2014)

My first year planting sunflowers and the work paid off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks good !!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful shot of your work in the field!


----------



## carver (Jun 28, 2014)

looks great,how much did you plant?


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 28, 2014)

10.5 acres. The whole field is 14 but the center was just to wet to do anything with it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Millyville Hunter said:


> 10.5 acres. The whole field is 14 but the center was just to wet to do anything with it





Not too late to plant millet . .


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a great picture! Needs framing n hangin'!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too late to plant millet . .


Gettin close doe.


----------

